# Melbourne surf



## Youngbuck757. (Jan 10, 2013)

How the surf fishing in Melbourne right now? Any bigger sharks?tarpon?jacks?spanish?pomps? What's goin on?
Some advice Would be appreciated! Thanks!



Sam


----------



## fishnchevy (Apr 2, 2011)

Summer is tough on the surf.... Mainly whiting and a occasional pomp...sandfleas are hit and miss... if you can get a bait out sharks are always fun....


----------



## Doon (May 18, 2013)

I recently spent a few days near Sebastian Inlet fishing the surf with spoons, plugs and bucktails. We caught a few big Jacks everyday.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

There are a God's plenty of 6-7" mullet in the surf right now. And by that, I mean if you see them popping the surface, and can get a cast net on them, a good throw will bring back a slammed full net.

That being said, there is A LOT of competition out there, and any bait you set out isn't going to see much action, I'm afraid. Best to get out around tide change, or early evening/morning. Most of what is being caught is jacks, but that's not to say you won't pull up a shark, tarpon, or snook. It's just really tough right now. Haven't seen so many mullet in a very long time.

If you don't see water exploding, you are usually not gonna get into anything. Still worth a try, but don't feel bad if you go home empty. I just don't see much going on at all right now. I'm doing more observing than fishing right now, but that's my take on the situation. If you are going to get out, start with some fresh CUT mullet, caught from the surf. Try a live one, if you've got the tackle to handle it. As big as they are, you can live line them, or pitch them out on a long leader. (I'd use a double down rig to get them out there)


----------

